# Playstation Move: Calibration Issues, Poor Games annoy Critics



## ap831 (Sep 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *There’s a widespread sense of dissatisfaction with the launch lineup of Sony's recently released Playstation Move.*
> 
> *Even Sports Champions is only averaging a lowly 76% on Metacritic.* (It’s a heavily divisive game, though: a number of key outlets have given it scores in the 90s.) More casual, family-friendly fare like Start The Party has gone down like a motion-sensitive lead balloon -- and Kung Fu Rider is taking a punch or two, to put it mildly.
> 
> *CNet was one of several outlets to gripe about the controller’s need for “constant calibration” -- every time you fire up a game or switch events in Sports Champions, you have to recalibrate the remote.* And if you leave the camera connected, you sacrifice a USB port -- potentially a big deal if you’re a power user with a PS3 Slim, which only has two ports compared to earlier models’ four.



source article

IMO constant re-calibration is a game breaking nightmare. Its a problem for all current move games.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Should only take about 3 years for the attachment that makes it work half way decent.


----------



## Jax (Sep 23, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. Should only take about 3 years for the attachment that makes it work half way decent.



O SNAP!


----------



## ap831 (Sep 23, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. Should only take about 3 years for the attachment that makes it work half way decent.



Yeah its funny cause move was suppossed to be better than Wii motion +. Guess that was another sony lie.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 23, 2010)

i have a move

“the constant re-calibration"
it NOT that big of a big deal, it only takes a few sec
it so the psEye can see the move, right, in each game so you can get the "1:1  action"




for more use ports get a USB hub

have anyone else tried it before  thing it BAD

Try it 1st 
then
say if it is good or bad

also
will 
kinect need constant recalibration, even more, then then ps3 move?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i have a move
> 
> “the constant re-calibration"
> it NOT that big of a big deal, it only takes a few sec
> ...


It's a complete copy of the nintendo wii nonetheless.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 23, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i have a move
> 
> “the constant re-calibration"
> it NOT that big of a big deal, it only takes a few sec
> ...



nah, not really, i played the ps move in my local gamestation and the re calibration really did put me off, i was playing that sports archery game too, you don't get that calibration stuff on the wii that is why i am glad i just brought wii motion plus and left it at that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 23, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like someone didn't do their homework


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i have a move
> 
> “the constant re-calibration"
> it NOT that big of a big deal, it only takes a few sec
> ...


Gotta love those English classes.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 23, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm? Were you talking to me? If you were, what did I say that was wrong?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it in a PS3 thread.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh well, I hope the Move does poorly, but that's because I'm a Nintendo fanboy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't think it was necessary to CALIBRATE it, though. I thought the camera just followed the pretty light at the top. Huh.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh well, I hope the Move does poorly, but that's because I'm a Nintendo fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much like a slow child, the PS3 follows pretty lights and disappoints owners.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even Sports Champions is only averaging a lowly 76% on Metacritic


wheres the guy from the other thread that said this thing would be more accurate than the wii mote and mplus together?!


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you video gaming god!!! and F*CK YOU Sony! How the f*** can anyone say that Move is better than the Wii Remote with motion plus?! 1:1 is 1:1 no matter how it's done. That's like telling me that my scooter can go 50mph but because company b made their scooter, that can go 50mph but faster. 50mph is 50mph, there is no faster! Sony, your logic sucks ass and all move is, is just a Sony-fied Wii Remote with the IR pointer and Sensor bar (infrared) in reverse places. Nuff said!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 23, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its so similar its unbelievable. The design is almost identical. It just uses the PSEye in place of the infra red camera and sensor bar and has the Wii Motion plus built in (perhaps a bit more accurate)


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL.
I knew the truth would soon be revealed.

- stupid re-calibration issue
- bleh games


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2010)

Wasn't Motion+ supposed to not be true 1:1?

Either way its crappy that the Move is like this if its true as competition is healthy and keeps companies like Nintendo on the go to stop them getting stuck in their ways.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to reference a post I made earlier today:



			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Giving Sony ideas since September 23, 1889



I think that this just about sums up the whole "PlayStation Move" business.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I'd like to reference a post I made earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL YES.

Speak the truth, son!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2010)

consoles or even electronics didn't exist in 1889 though?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Wasn't Motion+ supposed to not be true 1:1?
> 
> Either way its crappy that the Move is like this if its true as competition is healthy and keeps companies like Nintendo on the go to stop them getting stuck in their ways.


The only way Sony keeps Nintendo from getting "stuck in their ways" is by getting stuck in Nintendo's ways.

Nintendo seems to be the one coming up with most, if not all, of gaming's great innovations.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Nintendo seems to be the one coming up with most, if not all, of gaming's great innovations.


lets recap:
d-pad
LR buttons
analog stick
wireless controller
motion sensing

guess your right


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atari 2600 had a wireless controllers






They weren't standard Xbox 360 was the first to have Wireless controllers as standard (I think)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first official wireless controller made by a first party manufacturer was the WaveBird for Nintendo Gamecube.
Also, the D-Pad was first implemented by Milton Bradley.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 23, 2010)

none of the stuff is original to nintendo


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> none of the stuff is original to nintendo


I surfed and realized this, though many of them were used successfully in gaming by Nintendo first.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wireless controller was done many times before, I had a PC one before Nintendo did Wavebird.
Motion sensing...yeah Dreamcast did that with that fishing rod and that wasn't even the first one.
Analog stick...Atari did it over ten years before.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd call it more of a Joystick.


----------



## emigre (Sep 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the Atari 5200's controller, was quite like an analog stick as it allowed for sensitive movement. This thread is going to be full of Ninty fanboys hailng the Big N whilst scolding their competitors.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I'd call it more of a Joystick.


Actually it was a potentiometer-based analog stick.  Also the Vectrex had something similar too as well as a number of flight sim controllers.

EDIT: Just looked up that Sony actually released a dual analog flight sim controller before Nintendo released its controller though Nintendo were the first to put one with a d-pad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the Atari 5200's controller, was quite like an analog stick as it allowed for sensitive movement. This thread is going to be full of Ninty fanboys hailng the Big N whilst scolding their competitors.


In 1982 Atari released their first controller with a potentiometer-based analog stick for their Atari 5200  home console. However, the non-centering joystick design proved to be ungainly and unreliable, alienating many consumers at the time. in other words NOT a real analog stick


----------



## emigre (Sep 23, 2010)

When did I say it was an analogue stick? I simply said it was 'like' an analog stick.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Vectrex one however was self-centering. Think that was released maybe a year after the Atari one.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of motion controls, but I'm not getting PS Move. For me, controls are the second biggest factor when it comes to games. Gameplay being first, then controls.

Even at it's launch, I thought it was cool, but I knew Sony was never going to make good games for it (It's hard enough to find good games for the PS3 to begin with, now this narrows it down more. I haven't used my PS3 since God of War Collection and Assassin's Creed II).

I really didn't think it would have any technical issues. This just makes it another reason not to get it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Nintendo had the idea first, and the controller looks almost exactly like a Wii Remote with a bubble on it. Only difference being that it's black and says "Sony".


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 23, 2010)

If this doesn't get fixed, I won't be getting Move.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Sep 23, 2010)

No matter how you copy and try sony you will never be better than Nintendo.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the thing people are talking about is how Nintendo successfully introduces and advances those existing technologies to properly work and also make sense in the gaming industry, which often lead to either SEGA or SONY copying it... 

But to stay on topic: I don`t know how bad the calibration-need is but if it is just before every match, just to make sure where you are standing exactly (similar to WSR) then I don`t see any problem in this honestly! You can`t blame the tech for not tracking your entire body.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sony was experimenting with a camera following a glowing ball before the Wii even became public, now you all may continue trolling


----------



## Prophet (Sep 23, 2010)

On a hardware basis alone, I prefer the Move to the Motion+ and I get the sneaking suspicion most of you have not tried the Move. Compare the Sports champion gladiator game to the Sports resort sword play game and you instantly know which is better hardware wise. The Move controller also feels a lot more natural in the hand and frankly the ps3's graphics make the wii look archaic. Especially on a large HD TV.

Nonetheless the hardware gap isn't too huge. As usual software will be the deciding factor and given that neither device have anything stellar to play right now, I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

Although it's funny you guys all like the motion+ so much, may I ask what games exactly have you guys been playing? Mines been collecting dust for over a year and I assume it will continue to, up until Skyward Sword comes out next year.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 23, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> On a hardware basis alone, I prefer the Move to the Motion+ and I get the sneaking suspicion most of you have not tried the Move. Compare the Sports champion gladiator game to the Sports resort sword play game and you instantly know which is better hardware wise. The Move controller also feels a lot more natural in the hand and frankly the ps3's graphics make the wii look archaic. Especially on a large HD TV.
> 
> Nonetheless the hardware gap isn't too huge. As usual software will be the deciding factor and given that neither device have anything stellar to play right now, I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Although it's funny you guys all like the motion+ so much, may I ask what games exactly have you guys been playing? Mines been collecting dust for over a year and I assume it will continue to, up until Skyward Sword comes out next year.


+1 internet for you

I only use motion+ for sports resort...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Sony was experimenting with a camera following a glowing ball before the Wii even became public, now you all may continue trolling


That kinda goes against their commercials. Their commercials borderline bashed the Wii's use of motion sensing before anyone had heard of PlayStation Move. If what you say is true, their nothing more than hypocrites.

Notice that they've begun doing it again to Microsoft and Kinect. Have they forgotten about their own EyeToy?


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone though the Wii was stupid until it actually became a phenomenon, it barely had any tracking, just the IR sensor and basic jabs

Sony was just experimenting with what is now the "move" back then, and with the success of the Wii, decided they should join in the fray, and put out their own superior product (aka they want the money Nintendo got)

Sony now makes fun of Kinect because everything that has been shown with it is a complete failure of a game, and no one can back it up until there is a good use for it out there


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 23, 2010)

I still think it should be renamed the "*Playstation Snow-Cone Dildo*"


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 23, 2010)

I don`t know why this thread already has like 3 different topics, with two of them people trying to decry Nintendos obvious achievements in gaming history... 

Seriously this should be about people not being font of constantly needing to calibrate their Move-Controller in games...

I also don`t get how people can actually compare PS-Move (2010) to a tech, that is like 4 years old, which naturally got pretty outdated (aside of the IR-Pointer), which Nintendo tried to update as much as possible with a peripheral... I honestly really don`t get that. 

If I was a PS-Move owner I would *demand*, that my motion controller, that I bought in 2010 for my PS3 is better then the tech introduced back in 2006 (WM+-enhancement was just the imo successful, but I guess because it is a optional peripheral, not much used try of bringing the old tech up-to-date as much as it was possible. So that doesn`t make it more compareable, since it is still "just" an enhencement of an outdated tech).


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 23, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I still think it should be renamed the "*Playstation Snow-Cone Dildo*"


Yay for Playstation Snow-Cone Dildo!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I still think it should be renamed the "*Playstation Snow-Cone Dildo*"


i approve of this


----------



## redact (Sep 24, 2010)

granted i never bothered playing the tv stars, tiger woods or sports demos as they seemed as though they'd be shit i haven't felt the need to re-calibrate in any move demos...
though, one useful thing is that in the tumble demo you can press the O button to center the move (similar to lifting a mouse so that it's not moving on-screen but is physically moving for when you run out of room in your small bedroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

anywho, apart from jaleneme nobody else here that is hating on it seems to have even tried it so... to jaleneme: i respect that you don't like it (which is a shame),
to all others dissing it: fuck you and try it out first

and, yes, i know this post is structured badly


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 24, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atari controllers were limited in direction and were not pressure sensitive. Trust me, I had an Atari 5200, the controllers were not pressure sensitive and they were limited in the directions they could move.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 24, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um... yeeeah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"F*** Sony! "F*** Sony's mamma! F*** Sony's daddy! Sony can eat a d***!  Sony can lick mah b***s!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, I'm done.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 24, 2010)

this thread is just troll city right now for nintendo fanboys

this is why we cant have nice things


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 24, 2010)

God, NOT TROLL CITY!

Anyway, I picked up a PS3 Slim with a Move Bundle less than a week ago and I have to say, it's quite bad.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 24, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, i thought everyone that had motion sensing would have Red-Steel 2


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 24, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Wait, you were being serious. Let me try that again...

PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this thread is just troll city right now for nintendo fanboys
> 
> this is why we cant have nice things


Nintendo fans have every right to troll when reviewers are giving it a bad rap for being a terrible product that was a blatant and rather poor attempt at copying Nintendo. Now let's see how well Kinect fairs in the eyes of the gaming industry and gamers alike, if it flops then we get another excuse to troll Microsoft fans.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this thread is just troll city right now for nintendo fanboys
> 
> this is why we cant have nice things


do you know where you are?


----------



## nutella (Sep 24, 2010)

I couldn't care less if the Move is a copy of the Wii anymore. That's what competitors do. They take existing ideas and make them better. I haven't tried it yet and apparently it isn't better. Regardless, I still think that what's killing Sony more is their neglect for any decent games to go with their peripheral.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 24, 2010)

Everyone is trolling because one, this is a Nintendo biased site and secondly for 12 months or more we have been hearing how the move will be a stellar improvement on anything Nintendo has only to find out that it's about the same as a motion+. 

I mean come on! Hype, Hype, Hype and then this. Of course the trolling is going to start.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Sep 24, 2010)

why you ripping on Red Steel 2 its sword fighting controls are amazing motion plus did wonders for that game. Now back to the topic at hand i picked up move and while it didnt put a smile on my face the same way the wii did back in 2006 Resident Evil 5 is alot better with move and i look forward to more shooting games on the ps3 using move.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well this thread is interesting to me.  I will start by saying i have both the wii and ps3 hell a 360 as well.  I picked up a move set about 3 days ago and in my experience the tech is fantastic. Sure maybe it is sorta a copy of the wii to a point but as it has already been stated that is how the world works.  

My frustration is this,  i see all these people in this thread trashing the move but not really saying why.  The main gripe i see is that you have to calibrate  the move controller each time you start a game in sports champions.  In reality it takes like 20 seconds to do.  I find it amazing how no one has brought up the fact you have to set the wii mote with wii motion plus down to let it calibrate in wii sports resort. 

I would also like to let potential buyers know not all games make you go through a long calibration.  I have also had the pleasure of playing heavy rain and resident evil 5 with the move.  The experience was fantastic to say the least.  it never registered anything wrong even during the fast paces moments in heavy rain. Also it basically was calibrated as it started up.  All you have to do to re calibrate in these games is point and hit the select button.  Takes like 3 seconds and is not usually needed.

OK well sorry about this wall of text but i just love games myself and i enjoy the wii and now the ps3 move.  I want to see more software made for it as i feel it is superior to Nintendo's technology.  I really want people to give it a shot and just have fun with it.  So in closing dont just say it is trash and give no reasons,  your not helping anyone that way.  well that is enough ranting for 2:30am.  i am out!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 24, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is the case, wouldn't it be Nintendo who copied sony since the PS2 Eye Toy came out first? All Nintendo did was add a peripheral to it. 

Stop being a Nintendo fan boy. That's all this thread is: Nintendo fanboysism.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 24, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this the EyeToy at all?
Stop being such a Sony fanboy on a Nintendo fan site.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 24, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree people are ragging on it a bit too much but c'mon the Wii Remote and PSMove are s goddamn similar you can't blame them! The PSMove uses the eyetoy and the size of the ball to track how close the move is to the TV and where it is. The Wii Remote senses where the sensor bar is and how close it is to it. The only improvement is that the Move doesn't have to be pointed at the TV the whole time (I can see this causing trouble in shooters where you really want to be pointing where you're aiming but I could be wrong).
The Eyetoy tracked YOU! It track your Motion and worked...ok I guess. Haven't used one much really.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> How is this the EyeToy at all?
> Stop being such a Sony fanboy on a Nintendo fan site.
> 
> Something called "motion tracking". They are both using motion tracking, but going about in different ways. Again, stop being a Nintendo fan boy. And I own a Wii, which I happily play. And I play my brother's DS. Thank you.
> ...



That's like saying a person can make a 3D movie, so that means no one else can make a 3D movie because it is taking someone's idea. 

And like you said, it tracked your motion. So isn't the Wii sensor bar tracking the wii remotes motion? Like I said, it's the same thing but with an added peripheral.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 24, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the remote tracks where the sensor bar is. The sensor bar is just 4 LEDs that the Wii is told the general location of in relation to the TV. The Wii Remote can see where those 4 LEDs are in relation to it and thus the Wii can tell how close and where the remote is in relation to the TV. The Move basically takes this idea and switches the position of the camera and LEDs utilising a ball as it always looks the same whatever angle you look at it from so its easier to track.
The main problem is just how damned similar the end products look. I understand its probably the most comfortable and efficient design but its really not helping their case when it comes to not coying Nintendo. It could be good if Sony weren't 2 years late to the Motion Control party with some serious catching up to do in terms of games, reputation and just convincing casual gamers to buy a PS3. 

This is turning into a pretty redundant argument anyway but let's face it if it weren't for the Wii the Move wouldn't exist. Is it wrong that they copied them? No, not really because that happens all the time. Sony have a reputation for not coming up with many original ideas. One of their more original ones is the original Eyetoy and their work getting the PSEye to recognise symbols etc. in real time which I do like the idea of. Problem is that they just didn't end up that practical in drawing in the Casual gamer market.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 24, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO this came a long time before the eye toy.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 24, 2010)

I got my Move 2 days ago (bought a whole set, Starter pack + the other controller, extra move controller + other controller, usb docking station to charge all + 2 move games (sport champions and start the party)

Damned, this thing works great (but i will not sell my wii like some of my friends did)

The only issue i had, synching the controllers to the ps3 didn't work, i had to connect everything on the ps3 throu usb cable before it would synch
(controllers did charge 24 hours before use)

But once synched, we had big fun at home, this is the first time the ps3 did add some gaming value in house, instead of just sitting there as BR player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really don't care if it's copied, or what else, it's what i get extra for a device i own, everything extra is good

Ow i had another issue, The price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Total cost:*
- 59,99 euro for starter pack
- 39,99 euro for extra move controller
- 29,99 euro for the navigation controller
- 29,99 euro for the second navigation controller
----------------
*159,96 euro* total (docking station not included in total)

- 29,99 euro for the docking charge station
- 44,99 euro for sport champions
- 44,99 euro for start the party
----------------
*279,93 euro* total to get started in a descent way.


----------



## redact (Sep 24, 2010)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> Well this thread is interesting to me.  I will start by saying i have both the wii and ps3 hell a 360 as well.  I picked up a move set about 3 days ago and in my experience the tech is fantastic. Sure maybe it is sorta a copy of the wii to a point but as it has already been stated that is how the world works.
> 
> My frustration is this,  i see all these people in this thread trashing the move but not really saying why.  The main gripe i see is that you have to calibrate  the move controller each time you start a game in sports champions.  In reality it takes like 20 seconds to do.  I find it amazing how no one has brought up the fact you have to set the wii mote with wii motion plus down to let it calibrate in wii sports resort.
> 
> ...


i have nothing to add with this post but just wanted to say that i agree 100% with the above quote


----------



## nutella (Sep 24, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Bridgy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely. A lack of software has almost always been what kills Sony, not so much they're hardware as it is typically quite good.


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 24, 2010)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> Well this thread is interesting to me.  I will start by saying i have both the wii and ps3 hell a 360 as well.  I picked up a move set about 3 days ago and in my experience the tech is fantastic. Sure maybe it is sorta a copy of the wii to a point but as it has already been stated that is how the world works.
> 
> My frustration is this,  i see all these people in this thread trashing the move but not really saying why.  The main gripe i see is that you have to calibrate  the move controller each time you start a game in sports champions.  In reality it takes like 20 seconds to do.  I find it amazing how no one has brought up the fact you have to set the wii mote with wii motion plus down to let it calibrate in wii sports resort.
> 
> ...



Finally someone speaking some sense. 

It's threads like these that make me question why I'm on these forums in the first place.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> If that is the case, wouldn't it be Nintendo who copied sony since the PS2 Eye Toy came out first?


Even if that was even remotely true (which it isn't), Sega's DreamEye was there first on a home console beating EyeToy by a few years.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i luv it when people have to bring up the DreamEye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All this talk about copying is stupid, it happens in every industry, and it's almost always for the better


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 24, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course there's no denying that the PS Move release was a direct response to the Wii's success.  Else they probably would have kept that thing in development limbo.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 24, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, they probably would have waited for ps4 and released it as a second option for controlling, and the camera would be HD (3D?) and widescreen


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 24, 2010)

I knew the first time I held the the Move Remote that Sony was in for serious trouble. Don't listen to the Sony appologists, try it for yourself. The constant re-calibration completely sucks. It really ruins the fun. This is not casual friendly and that's a big problem for Sony. The Wii is popular because its casual friendly, pick up and play, etc. 

Also the cost of entry is a freaking joke. You'll spend $100 on the Sports Champion Bundle, another $30 for the Navigation Controller, another $50 for a second Move Dildo, and another $30 for the Charging Station. Now you're probably thinking "but the charging station isn't mandatory." But once you play the Move you'll understand exactly why this thing is so vital. It takes FOREVER to charge those damn Move remotes. And, since you can't replace the battteries, like you can with the Wii, once your battery runs out your gaming session is OVER. At least for a couple of hours. 

The launch library is utterly horrible. I often think while playing Sports Champions that "if you liked Wii Sports, you'll hate Sports Champions." The rest of the Move library is horrible, and things don't look much better in the coming months. The Fight is coming out in October, and it holds some promise, but wait until you see how you have to recalibrate after every fight. (Hold your arms out to your side, now hold your arms to your face, now calibrate your head... Its a f'ing joke.) 

This product is a joke and people who support Sony and it's "me too" attitude are only hurting themselves and the industry. Let me put it this way, what if the Wii was so popular that everyone decided to rip off the Wii-mote and it became the standard for all console gaming? Some of you wouldn't like that. Neither would I. Back in the 80s there were a million Pac-Man clones. All those clones helped crash the industry. This industry thrives on new ideas and innovation. Copy cats and me-too companies are only screwing us all.


----------



## muckers (Sep 24, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> I knew the first time I held the the Move Remote that Sony was in for serious trouble. Don't listen to the Sony appologists, try it for yourself. The constant re-calibration completely sucks. It really ruins the fun. This is not casual friendly and that's a big problem for Sony. The Wii is popular because its casual friendly, pick up and play, etc.
> 
> Also the cost of entry is a freaking joke. You'll spend $100 on the Sports Champion Bundle, another $30 for the Navigation Controller, another $50 for a second Move Dildo, and another $30 for the Charging Station. Now you're probably thinking "but the charging station isn't mandatory." But once you play the Move you'll understand exactly why this thing is so vital. It takes FOREVER to charge those damn Move remotes. And, since you can't replace the battteries, like you can with the Wii, once your battery runs out your gaming session is OVER. At least for a couple of hours.
> 
> ...



If ever there were a post that needed rising orchestral music followed by bellowing applause, it's this one.

I, sir, would like to shake your hand. You've said everything I was about to when I opened this thread - right on the money. POW.


----------



## OhRly? (Sep 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's official: Sony Computer Entertainment has launched its much-hyped Move controller for the Sony PlayStation 3, a motion-sensing peripheral that lets you interact with games by waving the device in front of the television.
> 
> What's that, you say? This sounds familiar? Well, yes, if images of the Nintendo Wii are conjured up, that's to be expected. But did you know Sony offered motion-sensing gaming long before Nintendo? In fact, it was back in 2003 -- with the EyeToy peripheral on the PlayStation 2 console.
> 
> ...


Source
Have to agree with this review since the wii graphics is shit.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 24, 2010)

WII_IS_SHIT said:
			
		

> My name says it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLLOL
you signed up just to say this.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 24, 2010)

It's official: Sony Computer Entertainment has launched its fanboy-hyped Move controller for the Sony PlayStation 3, a motion-sensing peripheral that lets you interact with games by waving the device in front of the television.

What's that, you say? This sounds familiar? Well, yes, if images of the Nintendo Wii are conjured up, that's to be expected. But did you know Nintendo offered motion-sensing gaming long before Sony? In fact, it was back in 1989 -- with the Power glove peripheral on the Nintendo Entertainment System.

Designed to work with a few games, the new PlayStation Move motion controller -- which sells for $49.99 -- requires a PlayStation Eye camera, which sits just below or above the television. The camera adds an extra expense of $39.99, or $99.99 when the camera is bundled with the controller and the Wii Spor... eh Sports Champions game.

The Move controller resembles a dildo. It has a small ball on top that changes color depending on what's happening in the game.

So how is the PlayStation Move motion controller any better than the Nintendo Wii? Ehh...
And is it worth the investment? Not really...

Sony's answer to the motion-control trend in gaming offers one advantages over Nintendo's technology:

First, the controls are WM+ accurate. The Move picks up motion precisely just like the Wii, it tracks motion in a 3-D space -- so if you step back while playing a ping pong game, the game makes your character step back from a virtual ping pong table.

Second, the Move puts you in the game to a other degree than the Wii. Because it's a camera-based system, many games on the Move can put you in the game. For example, you can see yourself on the screen in Start the Party and EyePet.

Third, the PS3 Move haz HD grapphiX!! for a more HD-realistic HD experience over the Wii's standard-definition visuals. 

Truly, the motion-tracking technology works very well. Setup is a breeze, requiring you to download an unnecessary system update and then connect the camera to an available USB port on the PS3. Start a game and you're asked to calibrate the controller, which takes years, and then you're ready for ''action'', wink wink. The Move controller and secondary nunchu.. navigation controller for your wiimot.. eh sorry I mean dildo($29.99), required in some games, are lightweight and bulky to hold.

Real-timez movements are accurately mirrored in the game, whether you're using a virtual paintbrush on the screen like in Epic mickey, hacking and slashing a sword like in Zelda or shooting an arrow at a faraway target like in Wii Sports Resort.

Don't take this seriously!!


----------



## OhRly? (Sep 24, 2010)

Eerpow said:
			
		

> It's official: Sony Computer Entertainment has launched its fanboy-hyped Move controller for the Sony PlayStation 3, a motion-sensing peripheral that lets you interact with games by waving the device in front of the television.
> 
> What's that, you say? This sounds familiar? Well, yes, if images of the Nintendo Wii are conjured up, that's to be expected. But did you know Nintendo offered motion-sensing gaming long before Sony? In fact, it was back in 1989 -- with the Power glove peripheral on the Nintendo Entertainment System.
> 
> ...


Oh please 480p is so damn old how about you go play your shit wii and shake your ass left and right HAAHAHAA


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't even play most Wii motion games, as for old graphics I don't care I have a PC for that. Wii games don't need awesome graphics IMO.
Besides you are just being a troll now, I was just joking, didn't you understand that?


----------



## Finishoff (Sep 24, 2010)

Eventually there will be better games for the move. Until then, I wont be spending any penny.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 24, 2010)

Finishoff said:
			
		

> Eventually there will be better games for the move. Until then, I wont be spending any penny.



Your right, but until then to me it's just a wii copy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 25, 2010)

OhRly? said:
			
		

> Have to agree with this review since the wii graphics is shit.



Your last thread was deleted, flamebait.


----------



## Justin121994 (Sep 25, 2010)

No offense, but I bought wii motion plus and played wii Sports Resort and I had to constantly recalibrate. I really doesn't feel like 1:1 as it constantly is  not accurate.. I want to try the move though can't say anything as I haven't tried it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> No offense, but I bought wii motion plus and played wii Sports Resort and I had to constantly recalibrate. I really doesn't feel like 1:1 as it constantly is  not accurate.. I want to try the move though can't say anything as I haven't tried it.


FYI, you have to recalibrate with this, too.


----------



## Jiggah (Sep 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's his point.  The Nintendo fanboys being critical of the Move's need to recalibrate seem to forget that you had to put the Motion Plus on a table to recalibrate for practically every game as well.  OH NOES!  Sony copying Nintendo again with the need to recalibrate.


----------



## Justin121994 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah just what @Jiggah said, just making my point that I have to constantly recalibrate and it often does not even look 1:1 since it messes up when you move the remote around alot. Uhh hard to explain, after using it for a while for example in sword fights the sword starts to drift upward messing it up unless I point it at the sensor bar to recalibrate or by setting it flat. Good topic that explains what I fail at explaining.
http://www.osculator.net/forum/topic/468
Is there this problem with move?


(btw I have a wii and ps3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, will buy move if it's actually successful with some good games.)


----------



## Gaiaknight (Sep 25, 2010)

i play sport resort fine without having to recalibrate and with red steel 2 i never had to realibrate after the initial calibration. my brother on the other hand when he plays sports resort the calibration message comes up from him time to time but he is usually swinging it hard and wild while i make fluid motions and it stays calibrated.


----------



## Justin121994 (Sep 25, 2010)

@davidnlt Whats the point if you can't swing it hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's supposed to be 1:1, although I want to see how it plays with the new Zelda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , although it even had problems in the demonstration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope when the game comes out its works good like Red Steel 2, then it'll be worth what I spent on it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 25, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> @davidnlt Whats the point if you can't swing it hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The demonstration had problems because of interference. The booths that came up afterwards worked flawlessly, according to the people who tried them.


----------



## Justin121994 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well then I probably got interference at my house cause I get those problems sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not like I'm bashing it, Red Steel2 was really fun and hope new Zelda is too.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Sep 26, 2010)

all 1:1 means is it follows your hand movements perfect which if you sit there with motion plus and move they both do that perfect.


----------

